# En qué pararon



## olivierchrist

Bonsoir, Buenas Noches,

j'ai un petit souci de compréhension avec le début de cette phrase... 

¿En qué pararon el sabio, el maestroy y el experto en discutir sobre cosas de este mundo? 

merci d'avance, gracias de antemano !

Olivier


----------



## shelmiket

la phrase en espagnol est interrogatif, est tel que tu l´as écrit:
moi je suis espagnole et il y a quelque chose dans la phrase qui me semble bizarre.

à mon avis, quand on dit "EN qué pararon..." , c´est où, en que domaine "el sabio, el maestro y el experto"  ils ont refléchis....

de toute façon si on ordonne la phrase on obtient ça: ¿el sabio, el maestro y el experto en que pararon en discutir sobre cosas de este mundo?

je sais pas s´il s´agit d´un texte litteraire et c´est pour ça que la structure de la phrase est si complexe, moi, en espagnol moderne je dirai plutot: ¿el sabio, el maestro y el experto en qué se pararon a discutir ...

 j´espere que comme çatu parviendras à comprendre
à bientôt

!


----------



## olivierchrist

Bonsoir,

et merci. 
oui c'est un texte littéraire...

je pensais dire " Où sont le sage, le maître et l'expert en discussion des choses de ce monde ?"

c'est le "en qué pararon" qui me posait problème.

pourrait-on dire "De quoi ont l'air le sage....?" ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Parar en algo veut dire penser à quelque chose. 

"En qué pararon" voudrait donc dire: *à quoi* *pensèrent-ils* (quand ils se mirent à discuter sur les choses de ce monde?).

salut


----------



## olivierchrist

Víctor Pérez said:


> Parar en algo veut dire penser à quelque chose.
> 
> "En qué pararon" voudrait donc dire: *à quoi* *pensèrent-ils* (quand ils se mirent à discuter sur les choses de ce monde?).
> 
> salut


 
ok  

merci


----------



## shelmiket

à mon avis plutôt que penser, c´est réfléchir, le fait de penser, on s´arrete et on reflechit sur quelque chose


----------



## taina

olivierchrist said:


> Bonsoir, Buenas Noches,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci de compréhension avec le début de cette phrase...
> 
> ¿En qué pararon el sabio, el maestroy y el experto en discutir sobre cosas de este mundo?
> 
> merci d'avance, gracias de antemano !
> 
> Olivier


 

Bonjour / saludos

Dans mon pays on utilise beaucoup *En qué pararon*_ _chez nous cela veut dire à quelle conclusion on est arrivé, que s'est-il passé, comment va-t-on?.  Exemple:

-* ¿En qué pararon* Juán y María? _(que sont-ils devenus)_
-Ellos se divorciaron, No se entendían bien.

* -¿En qué paró *tu discusión con Pedro? _(que s'est-il passé)_
- Muy bien nos pusimos de acuerdo.

* **-¿En qué paraste* tú?     (Comment vas-tu? et ta vie?)
*-* Yo estoy muy bien, estoy estudiando inglés y tengo un auto nuevo ¿y tú?


Saludos


----------



## yserien

¿ y bien, al final a que resultado llegaron ? Adonde fueron a parar ?


----------



## olivierchrist

bonsoir,

et bien finalement, la proposition de *Taina* correspondrait plus à ce que j'en aurais moi-même pensé.
Il s'agissait en fait d'un verset biblique,
traduit en français par :*" Où sont ...?"*



*"Que sont-ils devenus ... ?"* me paraît bien, voire le plus juste.

Mais *"A quoi pensèrent..."* aurait également convenu...

En tous cas, merci à tous, gracias a todos.


----------



## bpdeaguado

Yo estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que en qué pararon equivale más o menos a réflechir. Sería algo así como: ¿a qué conclusión llegaron? De todas formas en español moderno a nadie se le ocurriría hablar así, daría risa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

bpdeaguado said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que en qué pararon equivale más o menos a réflechir. Sería algo así como: *¿a qué conclusión llegaron?* De todas formas en español moderno a nadie se le ocurriría hablar así, daría risa.


 
Estaría de acuerdo si la frase original hubiese sido:

¿En qué pararon el sabio, el maestro y el experto *al *discutir sobre cosas de este mundo? 

En vez de:

¿En qué pararon el sabio, el maestro y el experto *en* discutir sobre cosas de este mundo? que significa *¿por qué discutieron sobre cosas de este mundo? ¿qué les indujo a discutir sobre esas cosas?*


----------



## Araña

hola,

en España la expresión se usa también con el mismo sentido que indica Taina (aunque se usa en lenguaje corriente y no literario). 

Como apoyo, existe también la expresión *dónde para*, que quiere decir "dónde está" (lenguaje corriente):
- Fueron a Helsinki
*-*¿Y eso *dónde para*?


----------



## yserien

bpdeaguado said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que en qué pararon equivale más o menos a réflechir. Sería algo así como: ¿a qué conclusión llegaron? De todas formas en español moderno a nadie se le ocurriría hablar así, daría risa.


 Pues igual tienes razón. Fuera de Asturias nunca o pocas veces oi "en que pararon ?" en el sentido de "a que conclusión llegaron". ¿ Será tal vez una reminiscencia del antiguo bable asturiano, en su origen dialecto del latín?
En français un exemple . A quel résultat sont ils arrivé ?


----------



## Josema Menaya

Hola,
Creo muy acertada la opinión deTaina. Yo también interpretaría como: *Qué (es) fue de aquellas discusiones sobre... Cómo terminaron...*
Salut!


----------



## yserien

Josema Menaya said:


> Hola,
> Creo muy acertada la opinión deTaina. Yo también interpretaría como: *Qué (es) fue de aquellas discusiones sobre... Cómo terminaron...*
> Salut!




Más o menos lo que yo digo. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Josema Menaya said:


> Hola,
> Creo muy acertada la opinión deTaina. Yo también interpretaría como: *Qué (es) fue de aquellas discusiones sobre... Cómo terminaron...*
> Salut!


 Yo también estaría de acuerdo con esta interpretación si el sujeto del verbo parar fuesen las discusiones. Pero, no habéis parado en que el sujeto son el sabio, el maestro y el experto.
Con relación a las numerosas acepciones del verbo parar, bástese con echar un vistazo a lo que dice el DRAE. 

Por mi parte, hasta que alguien me convenza de lo contrario, sigo insistiendo en mi versión.

saludos


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No sera quizas una frase que haya sido traducida y por lo tanto mal interpretada, pues en este caso el verbo parar se intrepreta mal al no ir bien acompanado por la conjuncion y el sentido de la frase, pues se podria bien decir:
¿En qué pararon el sabio, el maestroy y el experto a discutir sobre cosas de este mundo? 
¿A qué pararon el sabio, el maestroy y el experto en discutir sobre cosas de este mundo? 
¿En qué pararon el sabio, el maestroy y el experto para discutir sobre cosas de este mundo? 


Espero sirva


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Estoy de acuerdo con la interpretación/explicación de Víctor. 
Para hacerlo más gráfico ahora diríamos en registro familiar:
- ¡En qué demonios pensaban! el sabio, el maestro y el experto cuando decidieron discutir sobre cosas de este mundo.

(Corrígeme Víctor si no es así. Por lo menos es como entiendo yo esta frase)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Martine*:

Me alegro de que, por una vez, coincidas conmigo  (es broma...).

Hasta luego, au revoir


----------



## yserien

Yo sigo manteniendo la versión asturiana.(Con todos mis respetos para las demás opciones)  En qué paró aquello ? ¿de que forma,manera,modo,terminó,acabó aquello ?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No se pero quizas deberia quien introdujo el tema dar alguna referencia anterior y posterior al evento en cuestion pues de esa forma a lo mejor podemos aclarar este acertijo.
Estais de acuerdo?


----------

